# Steel Challenge practice day



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I went to the steel challenge practice today near Colfax Wi. I have knocked down thousands of steel plates over the years, but not in a timed formal competition setting that I was in today.

The facilities at Colfax Sportsmens club are spartan but very well thought out with a 300 yard range and more sheltered shooting benches than I care to count. The $5 that I was charged to participate in the shoot along with the $20 annual membership didn't hurt a bit. The members that I met today were all good people if my first impressions are accurate.

My shooting was not the fastest I've ever done, but I went for slow and smooth rather than trying to see how fast I could miss. For the 100 plates that I hit, I ended up using 109 cartridges. I think that the speed will come with time and practice. The range officer Jim commented on the accuracy of a "little Glock 19". I told him it was beginners luck.

I don't yet know the scores from today but I think I did ok. I am trying to get a video to load to and from photobucket and if it works I will post it. I can't wait for next Thursday so I can do it again.

GW


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

The old guy getting serious would be yours truly.

GW


----------



## shootbrownelk (May 18, 2014)

Where exactly is Colfax in the state?


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Colfax is approximately 90 miles east of St. Paul/Minneapolis.

GW


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I have my first official score card from the steel challenge. I shot 100 targets in 132.3 seconds with no misses scored, (all of the plates were hit). I placed 2nd in CFP, got beat by a great guy and a good shot named Rob. This week I am going to try RFPO ( .22 pistol with optics) also. My old Mark II Target with a reflex sight makes it hard to miss a 10" plate.

GW


----------



## shootbrownelk (May 18, 2014)

goldwing said:


> Colfax is approximately 90 miles east of St. Paul/Minneapolis.
> 
> GW


Thanks Goldwing, I have relatives in Wisconsin close to the "Big Pond".


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I shot steel again tonight. I shot both production centerfire and rimfire pistol/iron sights. It felt like I was faster, maybe I just missed less. Should get the results over the weekend.

GW


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I finally got the scores from the July 31 steel challenge practice. I managed to drop my time per shot to about 1.2 seconds with the centerfire pistol (G19) from 1.32 seconds the week before. This week I only used 102 cartridges to hit 100 plates. The accuracy is there, I have to work on the speed.

With my Mark II Target I was hitting a plate every 1.04 seconds and used 105 cartridges to hit 100 plates.

I placed 3rd with the G19 and 5th with the Mark II.

GW


----------

